# The Extra litter is 5 months old



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The Extra girls are 5 months old today.

30 days to SHOW time!!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Woow! Someone's buttons are popping. Thanks for sharing. You have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! Let us know how she shows!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is a beautiful puppy, I am sure you will have a lot of fun with her at shows.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Wow she is growing up so fast! And man is she a looker and mover or what? Stunning! Can't wait to see how she does in the ring!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you all.  She lost her first canine today. Her bite looks fantastic, and she is working so well for me. Her first shows will in in Raleigh in late March.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

She is beautiful! How is Gracie doing with her showings?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Grace is not being shown in the Breed ring right now. She has a long way to go to mature in the body and fill out before she will be ready. She is doing great on her obedience tho. I need to get some footage of her.  Her heeling is...interesting.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW 
stunning for sure best of luck


----------

